# [Problema] ppp [Solucionado]

## x11tete11x

hola buenas noches, soy nuevo en gentoo cambie un par de useflags y quise recompilar todos los paquetes pero el ppp muere, alguno tiene una idea?, este seria el output:

http://pastebin.com/Z1s4kQua

y estas serian mis configuraciones  :Very Happy: 

http://pastebin.com/UwPEwGnj

desde ya, gracias  :Very Happy: Last edited by x11tete11x on Sat Aug 25, 2012 2:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ignatius881

Prueba a ejecutar revdep-rebuild.

Si no puedes, instala Gentoolkit con emerge y luego ejecútalo. Y una vez lo hayas hecho, vuelve a instalar ppp.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gentoolkit.xml

----------

## x11tete11x

muchas gracias por responder mira hice eso y sigue sin funcionar, lo resolvi compilando networkmanager con -ppp xD ahora exploto el virtuoso-server u.u

----------

